
Engineer praised for the development of cooperation in Strategy Games and AI - simonebrunozzi
https://www.sverigesingenjorer.se/aktuellt-och-press/nyheter/20181017-lilla-polhemspriset-2018/
======
simonebrunozzi
Link to the actual paper: [http://www.diva-
portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2%3A1119...](http://www.diva-
portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2%3A1119823&dswid=-7261)

